# Losing Cheek Feathers / Bald Spot?



## spiko (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Two days ago Spiko and Sadie were sitting on top of their cage in front of a big picture when I saw a giant hawk swoop down out of the trees (we live in the woods) and crash into the window in an obvious attempt to grab a tiel. 

The tiels freaked and flew across the room. Sadie was fine, but Spiko crashed into another window and fluttered to the ground, losing a bunch of orange cheek feathers. Over the past two days he has lost almost all the orange feathers of one cheek (they are still falling out) and is now developing a bald spot around his ear hole. He is eating well and his droppings are healthy so is just a part of normal molting?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Spiko will get his feathers back on his cheek patch, they could still be falling out from when he crashed or could the other 'tiel be pulling them out?

I haven't seen any cheek patch feathers fall out when my 'tiels are molting though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, I have seen one of Spikes orange cheek feathers on the cage bottom when he was molting, I kept it   My thought was mabey he bruised his cheek and the feathers fell out because he hit the area quite hard  I would probably call an avain vet and ask for their opinion


----------

